

Design Trends: Coolest iPhone APP Website Designs - jonphillips
http://spyrestudios.com/design-trends-25-coolest-iphone-app-web-designs/
They generally all follow the same plan of attack (for good reason) but it makes me wonder – are these sites being built to just blend in with the rest of the pack or are there some that stand out?
======
TrevorJ
Good find, always nice to see some visual inspiration.

The App called "Spiffing" actually seems pretty useful, I like the really
lightweight take on to-do lists.

~~~
ujjwalg
our website was very similar but then our business model changed, and we
developed apps for desktop and web which sync, so we had to go back to
mainstream website design...

------
hellweaver666
You know... if Apple threw another one of their copyright dickyfits almost all
of those sites could be faced with nasty letters from their legal department.
After-all, most of them have a big whopping pic of an iPhone on their
homepage.

Bear in mind, Apple frequently won't allow apps to be published just because
they have an icon representing an iPhone and usually cite 'copyright' as the
reason for not allowing it.

~~~
colinplamondon
They actually give some pretty sweet 'official' images to use on marketing
websites, which is why all the enormous iPhone images look exactly the same.

However, they also have forms that have to be mailed ( _mailed_ ) in to be
able to use the materials, so they legally cover their ass by licensing said
materials instead of just handing them out to anyone who stops by.

